# Is Dish Network 811 receiver still usable ?



## pwest (Oct 8, 2006)

Since Dish network has gone to MPEG 4, gone to new receivers, and added more HD programming, can I still use a MPEG 2, 811 HD receiver? If so will thier be limitations on it ?:scratchhead:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The 811 is obsolete, it will not decode the MPEG 4 programming from Dish Network.


----------



## pwest (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks Mike. Too bad that it can't be obsolete and still be useable, like my super beta vcr, s-vhs vcr, laserdisc player, and cassette.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm not sure if Dish Network switched all their programming to MPEG 4, if some of thier programming is still MPEG 2, the 811 will work on those channels. Send an e-mail to Dish and see what they say.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Yeah contact DIsh ... maybe they can swap the 811 for a newer version :yes:


----------



## pwest (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks Guys, I thought this was wierd, because people are still buying and selling older dish recievers, including 811's on ebay, and if it won't work, what's the point, unless they are dealing in unusual and very expensive door stops.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

eBay will be eBay. It's a good place to unload your junk for three times what it's worth sometimes.


----------



## pwest (Oct 8, 2006)

I have the answer. I spoke to a Dish Network installer today and he told me that the original satellite is still up there broadcasting MPEG2, but they have a newer satellite that is broadcasting MPEG4, with more content. Case closed. Thanks


----------

